# Bajo firma



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona tarda d'1 de maig a tothom 

Estic fent una traducció del castellà al català i em trobo diverses vegades que hi diu "bajo firma": hi posaríeu "amb signatura"? Una de les frases originals (per posar-vos en context) és la següent:

Servicio destinado a entregas con carácter urgente y *bajo firma*.

Merci a tots, com sempre


----------



## Tige

I per què no "sota signatura"??


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, suposo que tens raó... És que hi ha dies que tendeixo a embolicar-me


----------



## atzucacalalluna

Ei a la web de correos en català posa sota signatura i he trobat més web que utilitzen el terme així, traductorapoblesec, veig que tu també tendeixes a embolicarte com jo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

atzucacalalluna said:


> Ei a la web de correos en català posa sota signatura i he trobat més web que utilitzen el terme així, traductorapoblesec, veig que tu també tendeixes a embolicarte com jo


 
Gràcies, Atzucacalalluna, però només indicar-te que el web de Correos no és precisament fiable des del punt de vista lingüístic...

Una abraçada


----------



## atzucacalalluna

ja se que no es gaire fiable, de fet despres m'ho vaig estar mirant. de totes maneres he estat mirant altres fonts i em sembla que sota signatura es una bona opcio
(perdo pel accents estic a la feina i el teclat angles em fa la guitza amb els accents)


----------



## Sancho Panza

Hola!
No puc citar fonts ara (cervell mig mort), però sé que he llegit "sota signatura" en documents... potser era a correus, això ja sí que no ho sé pas 
Si trobo res interesant, us ho faré saber 
Salutacions.


----------



## Sancho Panza

ei! he trobat això, al grec:

"sotasignat –ada
[de _signar_]
_adj_ i _m_ i _f_ Que signa al peu d'un escrit; infrascrit."
http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0147438
 
ajuda?
Salutacions.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci, Sancho Panza


----------



## Sancho Panza

No es mereixen


----------

